# Ultimate Diet 2.0



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

*Results After One Month!*

Note: I'm not sucking my gut in, the var cycle I did killed my VAT plus I do a ton of ab vacuums. These are as relaxed a pose as I could make. Have tried to keep lighting as consistent as possible.





































I would highly recommend this diet for those looking for an extreme natural way of cutting, and have the dedication to stick to the diet religiously and can stomach the gut wrenching depletion workouts!

I'm taking a well earned 2 week break from all weight training and then I may go back on for another couple of weeks, adding clen to the mix to really get down to 10%.

*-- Orignial Post --*

Hi has anyone had any experience running the Ultimate Diet 2.0 by Lyle McDonald? I got the ebook, seems pretty interesting and well worked out.

It's basically a carb cycling type diet but focus isn't so much on ensuring ketosis.

Here's a brief overview...

*Monday*

Diet

50% maintenance calories. Low carb max 50g, Protein 1.5g per pound LBM, the rest made up with fat.

Workout

High rep, low rest "pump" workout. Chest, Back, Shoulders

*Tuesday*

Diet

As Monday

Workout

High rep, low rest "pump" workout. Legs, Arms, Abs

*Wednesday*

Diet

As Monday & Tuesday

Workout

Rest Day or Light Cardio

*Thursday AM*

Diet

Breakfast, Early Lunch & Late Lunch 75% of total calories of days 1-3

Workout

Cardio session morning or midday.

*Thursday PM*

Diet

30g Carbs in pre workout Whey shake + 5g Creatine

PWO start carb load with High GI carbs

Consumme carbs througout evening/night

Workout

Full Body high intensity workout - 6 - 10 reps couple reps short of failure

*Friday*

*
*

*
* Diet

High carb low fat every 2.5 hours throughout the day + Creatine load

Workout

Rest day

*Saturday*

*
*

*
* Diet

High carb low fat every 2.5 hours throughout the day, low GI carb sources

Workout

Full Body heavy strength workout to faliure

*Sunday*

*
*

*
* Diet

Maintenance calories, taper carbs off towards end of day.

Workout

Rest day


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> Hi has anyone had any experience running the Ultimate Diet 2.0 by Lyle McDonald? I got the ebook, seems pretty interesting and well worked out.
> 
> It's basically a carb cycling type diet but focus isn't so much on ensuring ketosis.
> 
> ...


Hi there, I know this is my first post on this board, but what do you want to know about UD2.0 by lyle ? I have the book? I am a nutritionist too so fire away I'll try and help? The concept originated from bodyopus by dan duchaine who you may have heard about. It is a good diet for lean gaining I suppose, but it does become a chore after a few weeks, you can take my word for it.

What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

I think this is an awesome book and if done EXACTLY as Lyle says should ensure some very good results!


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

predatorN said:


> I think this is an awesome book and if done EXACTLY as Lyle says should ensure some very good results!


yeah it is good and the concepts are really incredible, I think it is a good thing to do for anyone serious about training, just to actually "do it" and do it properly. On a personal note, I do thing a little differently these days and get the same result, without the need for quite as much variation in training, but that is adaptation and experience I suppose.

The whole supercompensation thing, which is the supposed holy grail takes me longer to achieve personally, but when I blow up from the mucle re carbing back up I stay swole for days, and frankly without sounding like a nob look huge.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

To be honest I wanted to use the post as a means of clarifying the strategy to myself in a simple overview form  Thought others could also benefit from it being outlined too. But also looking for feedback from those experienced.

The science behind it is compelling and it is inline with other ckd type strategies which have been proven to work time and time again. I also read a book that talked in depth about the ability to create super muscle fibers by consistently varying the types of muscle fibers being triggered, the idea being over time you can change your genetic set point, this could be a potential side benefit as the depletion workouts in combination with the tension and power workouts is very much inline with that concept.

Main goals for me trying this is wanting to lean up whilst maintaining and even developing more lean.

I did my first depletion workout today chest/back/shoulders and I very nearly puked, not looking forward to the leg day tomorrow, but I have a sadistic streak and not afraid of hard work in the gym.

In terms of nutrition what would you think of this plan given that I am looking at around 1300kcals on the low cal/carb days

Eggs + coconut milk or coconut cream + flax oil

Whey shake PWO

Almonds

Chicken/Tuna/Beef Green Veg

Sugar Free Jelly + Coconut cream/milk or Cottage Cheese

Haven't bothered quoting specific quantities but i've worked out around about the ratios in the book.

I really didn't want to add in the bread as from experience on other low carb diets I find it very difficult to limit it, the binge risk is just too high for me. I've upped the protein to compensate.

Shall I replace the whey shake for a whole food protein source on the low days?

Appreciate your input on this.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

predatorN said:


> I think this is an awesome book and if done EXACTLY as Lyle says should ensure some very good results!


Thanks for this, do you think Lean Xtreme would be a good addition to this diet on the low cal/carb days? I'm thinking of getting some in, cheers.


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> Thanks for this, do you think Lean Xtreme would be a good addition to this diet on the low cal/carb days? I'm thinking of getting some in, cheers.


first time I did UD 2 properly my depletion workouts nearly made me puke too, Like I say these days I take my time a little more when depleteing, but I can be pretty much depleted in 4 days maybe 5,

You sound like you have it down there, 1300 kcals is way too low for me, I need at least 1700-2000kcals on the low days i'm 18 and half stone though at around 12%, A few tips, I used UDO's oil all the way through, because it already has MCT from coconut oil and omega 3 6 9 in the perfect balance, I added at least 45 grams of psyllium husks from myprotein.co.uk into my shakes to help in slowing the absorbtion of the whey and to keep my bowels in good order and mainly I suppose becuase it helps with appetite control or ground flax seed. I also did not carb up with bread, I used wholemeal pasta, rice or potato, prefer to carb up with whole foods. Supplement wise, for your thursday pm and your saturday am workouts I was very flat energy wise, so I used a preworkout drink with aminos vitamins and creatine with less that 7 grams of carbs per serving, this made the workouts run so much better and helped with my focus.

I only ever use ECA with this style of diet/training protocol as a fatburner / appetite control, it is not necessary at all, but it might help you in week 2 or 3 when your body will feel quite battered.

With regards to the cardio sessions, Lyle himself has developed this style of training in his more recent books, I would do an hour with the first 15-20 mins HIT, getting your heartrate well up there for me I look to be over 175 bpm, I could explain why but basically it is forcing the body to directly burn fat in the final stage of the workout then 40-45 mins lower intensity I normally aim for 130 bpm.

Through out this diet I kept my vitamin intake sky high, it will take its toll on your mood and on your body, I used solgar vm2000 and higher natures wholefood vitamins at 2 and 3 a day respectively, some might say overkill, but I was eating a very low amount of veg etc so I needed to keep the body healthly.

Best of luck with this, the best weapon you have is your mental attitude, this is a hard diet concept to do and do properly, but you will see results and it is worth it.

best of luck buddy keep us posted:bounce:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for you advice Donker much appreciated. I'm only 73 kg at about 11% so yeah cutting calories in half means a measly 1300kcals, perhaps throwing more cardio in will mean I can eat more.

I think I will add in clen in a few weeks, eca is effective for me but I hate the sides compared to clen, the skakes I can handle, but eph seems to turn me in to a moody quick tempered bastard.

I'll order some psyllium husks but for the time being I think I will replace the shake with a can of tuna and some broccoli so I have some solid food to keep me full longer.

Will let you know how the leg workout depletion workout goes today!


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> Thanks a lot for you advice Donker much appreciated. I'm only 73 kg at about 11% so yeah cutting calories in half means a measly 1300kcals, perhaps throwing more cardio in will mean I can eat more.
> 
> I think I will add in clen in a few weeks, eca is effective for me but I hate the sides compared to clen, the skakes I can handle, but eph seems to turn me in to a moody quick tempered bastard.
> 
> ...


yep broccilli and tuna, chicken and broccilli, either will do the trick, best of luck buddy. In 3 weeks you'll feel great. Milled flax works as well as psyillium husks, and the fats are all good in them too, probably the best would be a mixture of flax seeds and husks with added udo's.

Leg depletion is the toughest, I always do squats :thumb:

If you get hungry- eat some protein, I suppose the worse case scenario is getting too hungry waiting for a meal, nowadays if i get hungry i eat even if its just a 30 gram shake. I always have some pre cooked chicken in the fridge too.

:rockon:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Bloody hell just did my second depletion workout and I feel like ****, but with an endorphin rush which has a smile on my face  don't know why as i'm about to throw up.

Hopefully my system gets used to this or I'll have to take pepto bismol with me in my gym bag! Ha Ha

Positive spin is that i'm not hungry!


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> Bloody hell just did my second depletion workout and I feel like ****, but with an endorphin rush which has a smile on my face  don't know why as i'm about to throw up.
> 
> Hopefully my system gets used to this or I'll have to take pepto bismol with me in my gym bag! Ha Ha
> 
> Positive spin is that i'm not hungry!


Ok a little off topic, I am completely new here (well I've been a member a long time but not really posted) and I see I have recieved some reps from you, how does this work and how can one recipricate etc?

I am not completely new to this forums just don't quite know how it works here yet. :thumbup1:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

thedonker said:


> Ok a little off topic, I am completely new here (well I've been a member a long time but not really posted) and I see I have recieved some reps from you, how does this work and how can one recipricate etc?
> 
> I am not completely new to this forums just don't quite know how it works here yet. :thumbup1:


Click the little icon that resembles a vicar







to the left of the post you want to rep. Check the approve box and leave a little message. 

Going to try your milled flax idea with a shake tomorrow to bulk it up a bit and slow down the digestion.


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> Click the little icon that resembles a vicar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Milled flax is readily available too, tesco carry it and its fairly cheap, I have loads of people using it at the moment, I'm not convinced about the fats directly being released from the milled seed, ie when i take pure flax or udos I notice the benefits directly and quickly, with milled flax i get similar effects just not as pronounced and it takes longer to get that oily clean feeling on my skin, there are other good phytonutrients in milled flax too however, I think the best of all possible worlds is husks, flax and some added udo's oil,

:whistling:

I have dug out the book for you if you need anything I also have most of lyle's work here somewhere. He's a really good author and nutritionist I learn alot from him and his forums, but don't hang out there too much anymore its very clicky (+ he shut down the really juicy forum) his books are way too expensive too but a must, Some of his work is priceless like the stubborn fatloss protocol, it takes contest prep to the next level IMO, and has some fatloss tips that only come from years of experience, which he has had in his own endevours and preping other atheletes.

take it easy buddy

:bounce:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks again mate. I think I messed up the diet a little over the past couple of days,due to the cyclical nature of it I set it up more like a keto, after rereading I've cut the fat (mainly from the Almonds) and introduced more carbs. Oh well wouldn't of thought it would make much difference in grand scheme of things.

Ratios for low days are looking like around p=55%, f=30%, c=15% does this sound good?

On the carb up, was planning on doing the standard protocol starting Thursday AM with cardio, followed by Thursday PM Tension workout but I have an all day meeting on Thursday so I'm pushing it back to Friday AM for this week.


----------



## thedonker (Jan 9, 2008)

UKWolverine said:


> Thanks again mate. I think I messed up the diet a little over the past couple of days,due to the cyclical nature of it I set it up more like a keto, after rereading I've cut the fat (mainly from the Almonds) and introduced more carbs. Oh well wouldn't of thought it would make much difference in grand scheme of things.
> 
> Ratios for low days are looking like around p=55%, f=30%, c=15% does this sound good?
> 
> On the carb up, was planning on doing the standard protocol starting Thursday AM with cardio, followed by Thursday PM Tension workout but I have an all day meeting on Thursday so I'm pushing it back to Friday AM for this week.


alright bud I'll check the book in a bit when i get back from training and get settled here later tonight and get back to you to make sure. Sounds ok to me off the top of my head, it all depends how strict you want to adhere to the diet, if the whole supercompensation is not that desirable to you then you should be fine, the reason it is so strict is for the supercompensatipn benefits, anyways, I'll re skim the book and see what it says.

:rockon:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Cheers for that appreciate it. Just worked out my carb up, which probably wasn't the best thing to do considering my stomach thinks my throat's been cut!

Looking at the following macros for the carb up p=20%, f=12%, c=68% may struggle keeping the fat so low but wont be eating pizza, burgers or doughnuts! May have some fatty junk over the weekend when macros can be zone/isocaloric proportions. Also few beers Sat night for sure 

I'm not used to being so anal over calories and macros etc but I want to do this right, so all the hard work is worth it.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Just updated the first post with progress pics charting a one month cycle.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Results are good mate, i've got the UD2.0 book and went as far as drawing up a diet with the requisite macros but then i changed job and depleting wasn't really viable. Would still like to try it one day.


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Willie, worth doing but like you say it's hard to find the time for the depletions as they can take nearlly 2 hours to complete 2 circuits as the protocol suggests.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

why were you holding your gut in? pot belley?


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> why were you holding your gut in? pot belley?


Cheeky Bugger  I'm not holding it in, I have good transverse and very little VAT. I will upload a flexed pic later when I get chance.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Looking good mate.

Making some good progress. :thumbup1:


----------



## MRDEE555 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes looking good mate keep it up:thumbup1:


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

Cheers guys, decided im going back on it for 2 more weeks next week after resting for the past 2 weeks. Perhaps with clen in the mix.


----------

